# Panama City Beach Diving Spots



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll be staying at St. Andrews Park in July and I'm looking for a couple of natural bottom spots to dive. I have only dove out of Panama City twice once being St. Andrews jetties. I'll have my own boat and I'm looking to pick up a few flounder for dinner and maybe a few shovelnose. I'm not asking for any private numbers just a couple that might be a little productive. I dive out of Dauphin Island normally. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont know how much live bottom they actually have over there.
From my experience...the natural bottom areas kind of peter out further east than Destin.
They do exist.....but they are usually small patches, and further out....with not much relief.
Next time...maybe stay in Pensacola...lots of natural and artificial reefs.
If you are in for an advanced dive while you are in Panama City- see if anyone is chartering to the Empire Mica!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TVuMuLEcBM


----------

